# Trying to find offset in Wisconsin or cheaper shipping



## anico1613 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been researching wood offset smokers to buy. I have found a lot of options but the shipping is always outrageous from the south to Wisconsin. I really like the Lang 36 but the shipping is more than half the cost of the smoker. Does anyone know of any good smoking suppliers in or near Wisconsin, or reasonable shipping? I am looking for anything under 1500 similar to a lang 36. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry , Anico . The best I can say is watch CL and grab a possible deal . I got a Tejas , from Houston . $1700 , then $600 to ship ,  but that was 6 yrs. ago 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 30, 2014






 Dang good Smoker and proud I got it , lots of good Que 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Goodluck in your quest and as always . . .


----------



## remmy700p (Sep 5, 2014)

See what pricing Paul @ Shirley Fab would offer you:  http://www.shirleyfabrication.com/smokers/patio-models/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know if this guy is any good or can help you but he just moved to Wisconsin in June and plans to start building Pits again. Can't hurt to call. Good luck...JJ

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mild-2-Wild-Custom-BBQ-PitsGrillsSmokers/518683551533869


----------



## radioguy (Sep 6, 2014)

Have you looked at sites like UShip?  You can get a great price on shipping if your patient. You buy your item and then set the "freight" out to bid.....you set terms. 

RG


----------



## anico1613 (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome ideas so far guys thanks. I also have a lead on fatdaddysmokers.com and an sq36 meadowcreek that is about 3 hours away that I am inquiring about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

